# BB30 / English question: How can I make this work?



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bought a groupset without paying much attention (yes, I don't need to hear it :mad2, so I'm here thinking I'm missing something:



















Can I make this work by using an adapter? Link?

Thank you.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Nope. BB30 cranks are 68mm between arms with a 30mm spindle. English BBs are 68mm wide with a 35mm inside diameter. That leaves room for a bearing that is 2.5mm thick between the spindle and the shell, and no room for outboard bearings.

The opposite situation is easy enough, but you can't put 40 gallons of dung in a 10 gallon hat.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Kontact said:


> The opposite situation is easy enough, but you can't put 40 gallons of dung in a 10 gallon hat.


Nice....but also very true!


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

BB30 cranks won't fit in 68mm English threaded bottom bracket. It works the other way around, though, with an adapter that is usually permanent once it's placed. Kinda defeats the purpose of BB30 IMO.

Your best bet is to sell that BB30 crankset.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ The adapter for BB30 works very well, and is simple to install. People use it so they don't have to buy new cranks when they get a BB30 frame, yet own a high dollar crank.

And NO, it's not permanent. It's pressed in with a headset press, and some green loctite. It can be pushed out using the very same headset press. Park headset presses work the best for this.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

MMinSC said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ The adapter for BB30 works very well, and is simple to install. People use it so they don't have to buy new cranks when they get a BB30 frame, yet own a high dollar crank.
> 
> And NO, it's not permanent. It's pressed in with a headset press, and some green loctite. It can be pushed out using the very same headset press. Park headset presses work the best for this.


It is permanent for some frames, because the carbon BB shell is not strong enough to press the adapter back out. Manufacturers will often state as much for their frames.



Not that this has anything to do with the OP.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

MMinSC said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ The adapter for BB30 works very well, and is simple to install. People use it so they don't have to buy new cranks when they get a BB30 frame, yet own a high dollar crank.
> 
> And NO, it's not permanent. It's pressed in with a headset press, and some green loctite. It can be pushed out using the very same headset press. Park headset presses work the best for this.


Whoops, you are correct. For some reason I recall reading somewhere that these adapters were permanent once they were installed, but I just checked my SuperSix manual and it does say that although they're removable, repeated installations and removals can result in damage to the BB shell.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Sorry for swaying this even more off topic, but there are a few different types of bb30 adapter.
2 of which i have used.
The fsa one which is pressed in, and allows you to use an external bb, and the wheels manufacturing one that slips into the bb30 bearings.
Not that this helps the op at all.
To the op, sell that crank on ebay or something.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks guys.

Is this the type of crank I should be getting instead?









Is it the *"BCD"* I should be looking for?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

That looks right. Looks like that kit includes the bottom bracket bearing cups.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

Bcd stands for bolt circle diameter.
You want a gxp bb crank.
Are you looking to get a regular double, or a compact double?
Regular has a Bcd of 130mm and compact has a Bcd of 110mm.
What length crank arms are you looking to get?


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR260B00-Sram+Red+Gxp+Crankset+-+Black+Finish.aspx

There is an example. Notice all the options of chainring sizes!!

gxp external bb is the style you want.

Please note that the road cranks don't usually come with a bottom bracket.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm looking to get a double @ 170 or 172.5 (been running a 172.5 for a while and I don't mind a 170 really). It's my 1st time with SRAM and doing a build so I'm kinda lost here as you can see. so GXP it is. 

thank you sirs.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

The external bearing cups make it extremely easy to install the bottom bracket. You literally just screw it in, you just need the right tool to do it.

SRAM/Truvativ GXP = FSA MegaExo, by the way.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Propofol said:


> SRAM/Truvativ GXP = FSA MegaExo, by the way.


I don't know what you were trying to say, but this is completely wrong. GXP is not remotely compatible to MegaExo.


OP, the picture you posted is indeed a SRAM GXP crankset and BB. AND, SRAM cranks usually do come with the GXP BB.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

B05 said:


> Is it the *"BCD"* I should be looking for?


No - as stated, BCD refers to chainrings. 

BB30 is what you want. It refers to Bottom Brackets and cranks.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> No - as stated, BCD refers to chainrings.
> 
> BB30 is what you want. It refers to Bottom Brackets and cranks.


BB30 is the crank he has, it's NOT what he wants, he wants a GXP BB for that frame if going with SRAM, and SRAM cranks normally do not come w/ the BBs.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Kontact said:


> I don't know what you were trying to say, but this is completely wrong. GXP is not remotely compatible to MegaExo.
> 
> 
> OP, the picture you posted is indeed a SRAM GXP crankset and BB. AND, SRAM cranks usually do come with the GXP BB.


I'm not saying they're compatible, I'm saying they both fit in 68mm threaded bottom bracket shells. Sorry, I should have been clearer.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Propofol said:


> I'm not saying they're compatible, I'm saying they both fit in 68mm threaded bottom bracket shells. Sorry, I should have been clearer.


This has to be one of the dumbest things I've seen.

I don't usually bother about dumb comments, but when they are totally misleading too, that another thing. There's any number of BB's that will fit an English frame - so what's the point of the comment?

To the OP - I have a GXP system on one bike and I'm a fan of the simplicity of installation and ease of maintenance of the system.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Propofol said:


> I'm not saying they're compatible, I'm saying they both fit in 68mm threaded bottom bracket shells. Sorry, I should have been clearer.


They both fit mountain frames too. Just need spacers.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

bikerjulio said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest things I've seen.
> 
> I don't usually bother about dumb comments, but when they are totally misleading too, that another thing. There's any number of BB's that will fit an English frame - so what's the point of the comment?
> 
> To the OP - I have a GXP system on one bike and I'm a fan of the simplicity of installation and ease of maintenance of the system.


Are you always this much of a jerk?

Different manufacturers have different names for their bottom bracket systems that all fit the SAME 68mm English threaded bottom bracket. That's all. If you can't understand how that may be confusing for someone like the OP who isn't familiar with bottom brackets or installing a crankset then you're the dumb one. Sorry your reading comprehension sucks.


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

There are a few different types of external BB's.
Shimano uses the hollowtech II
FSA has the mega exo
SRAM has the GXP
Race Face uses X-Type

FSA has several different types of Mega Exo BB's because alot of their spindles are different sizes.

Shimano spindles are all 24mm as well as Race Face I believe.

SRAM/Truvativ are proprietary sizes, but standard across their line.

Some BB's and cranks can be mixed, such as a Shimano Mountain crank with a race face BB. But the results are not always desirable.

They all will fit 68mm english threaded frames, unless of course they are Italian threaded.
They all also can be installed with the same tool.
Such as....
Park BBT-9 Bottom Bracket Tool at JensonUSA.com

or this one, which I prefer because it can be attached to a torque wrench......
Park Tool BBT-19 Bottom Bracket Tool at JensonUSA.com

For shimano cranks, you also need this tool to set the bearing preload...........
Shimano TL-FC16 Installation Tool at JensonUSA.com

FSA, Sram/Truvativ and Race Face, use an allen key of some sort.
Usually an 8 or 10mm.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Propofol said:


> Are you always this much of a jerk?
> 
> Different manufacturers have different names for their bottom bracket systems that all fit the SAME 68mm English threaded bottom bracket. That's all. If you can't understand how that may be confusing for someone like the OP who isn't familiar with bottom brackets or installing a crankset then you're the dumb one. Sorry your reading comprehension sucks.


Actually, while a little rude, I wondered the same thing as BJ. Just because it is a "MegaExo", that doesn't mean it will fit in a BSA BB shell. MegaExo is also available for 70mm Italian shells, so yours was not a useful example of frame compatibility. Your posts are very confusing.


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

savagemann said:


> Bcd stands for bolt circle diameter.
> You want a gxp bb crank.
> Are you looking to get a regular double, or a compact double?
> Regular has a Bcd of 130mm and compact has a Bcd of 110mm.
> What length crank arms are you looking to get?


Info is appreciated. Thx!:thumbsup:


----------



## savagemann (Dec 17, 2011)

El Caballito said:


> Info is appreciated. Thx!:thumbsup:


No problem:thumbup:

Just to make things perfectly clear on external bottom brackets......
Regardless of the type, mega exo, gxp etc, almost all are offered in 2 different threadings.
68mm english
And
70mm italian 
English being the more common type used.

The english type has the drive side cup reverse threaded ( left hand thread)
and the non drive side is regular threaded (right hand thread )

Italian type, both cups are right hand threaded.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Kontact said:


> Actually, while a little rude, I wondered the same thing as BJ. Just because it is a "MegaExo", that doesn't mean it will fit in a BSA BB shell. MegaExo is also available for 70mm Italian shells, so yours was not a useful example of frame compatibility. Your posts are very confusing.


Which is why I clarified in my previous post. Nothing I stated was outwardly incorrect, nor did I mention anything about compatibility with other BB shells. The fact remains that MegaExo, GXP, etc. are all merely different names from different manufacturers for external bottom bracket systems that fit in 68mm threaded shells.

I apologize for the confusion, but I believe I clarified what I said and there was no need for the other poster to respond like a rude a-hole.


----------



## ozdavo (Nov 1, 2011)

ROTOR make BB cups that allow BB30 Cranks to fit in a std 68mm English BB shell.
Search Ebay item #190621841982 or Rotor BSA 30 on their website
(newbie can't post links yet)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ozdavo said:


> ROTOR make BB cups that allow BB30 Cranks to fit in a std 68mm English BB shell.
> Search Ebay item #190621841982 or Rotor BSA 30 on their website
> (newbie can't post links yet)


that is designed to work w/ Rotor cranks, it says it will work w/ SOME SRAM and FSA cranks, but it doesn't say which ones. sounds like it works w/ BBRight compatible cranks...


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

ozdavo said:


> ROTOR make BB cups that allow BB30 Cranks to fit in a std 68mm English BB shell.
> Search Ebay item #190621841982 or Rotor BSA 30 on their website
> (newbie can't post links yet)


No they don't. They make cups that works with "_our 3D+ BB30 cranks_", not any BB30 cranks. 3D+ aren't dedicated BB30 cranks - they work with 386, BBright and several other 30mm axel standards because they have an extra 22mm of spindle more than BB30 cranks do.

If you re-read my first post you'll understand why no one makes, or could make, an adapter for dedicated BB30 cranks, and why several of us posted exactly that already.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Kontact said:


> No they don't. They make cups that works with "_our 3D+ BB30 cranks_", not any BB30 cranks. 3D+ aren't dedicated BB30 cranks - they work with 386, BBright and several other 30mm axel standards because they have an extra 22mm of spindle more than BB30 cranks do.
> 
> If you re-read my first post you'll understand why no one makes, or could make, an adapter for dedicated BB30 cranks, and why several of us posted exactly that already.


This thread is a great example of how a little knowledge, and/or ability to type search phrases into Google, can be dangerous.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

orange_julius said:


> This thread is a great example of how a little knowledge, and/or ability to type search phrases into Google, can be dangerous.


exactly...
as kontact posted, buying Rotor cups isn't going to magically lengthen your spindle by 22mm. it was that guys first post, too...great start


----------



## ozdavo (Nov 1, 2011)

Kontact said:


> No they don't. They make cups that works with "_our 3D+ BB30 cranks_", not any BB30 cranks. 3D+ aren't dedicated BB30 cranks - they work with 386, BBright and several other 30mm axel standards because they have an extra 22mm of spindle more than BB30 cranks do.
> 
> If you re-read my first post you'll understand why no one makes, or could make, an adapter for dedicated BB30 cranks, and why several of us posted exactly that already.


Sorry my bad... though I did ask the ebay seller who advised they would work with SRAM Red BB30 cranks... Obviously this was bad information. I appreciate the clarification.

And yes was my first post here... & a poor one at that :mad2: ... will try not to ruffle anyone's feathers in the future :wink5:

My thinking was that it was a new product, & when I had clarification it would fit a SRAM Red BB30 crank, I thought I'd pass the info along...


----------



## bradxbv8 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi All
hoping someone can point me in the correct direction.

my mate has a new frame with a BB30 bottom bracket, he has a Campag Record 36 x 24T Itallian square taper 102mm that we would like to use. 

I see that there sleeve type adaptors to suit the BB30 frames, but i can only see that they suit the English threaded cups.

Is there a way that we can make this Italian thread and BB30 frame work?

Thank you in advance for your help
Regards
Brad


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

all the ones that are available for purchase by the public are english (at least the ones i've seen, and all the ones you can order thru normal channels)...just have him buy a chorus or centaur bb and be done w/ it.


----------



## bradxbv8 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks cxwrench, we were thinking that would be the best if there was no other option, either that or replace the cups to the english thread.

all the best
Brad


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

ozdavo said:


> Sorry my bad... though I did ask the ebay seller who advised they would work with SRAM Red BB30 cranks... Obviously this was bad information. I appreciate the clarification.
> 
> And yes was my first post here... & a poor one at that :mad2: ... will try not to ruffle anyone's feathers in the future :wink5:
> 
> My thinking was that it was a new product, & when I had clarification it would fit a SRAM Red BB30 crank, I thought I'd pass the info along...


Don't take it too badly, this is not just a newbie problem, and not your fault.

On another forum I caught a lot of crap because I said that I had measured a Mavic 610 BB spindle and found that it couldn't be JIS taper. All the mechanics who had been stuffing 631 cranks on JIS Shimano BBs for years just pointed to Sheldon Brown and Sutherlands which said that Mavic was JIS. So I called Mavic - and they were all wrong - JIS was not considered even a class B fit. But if something gets repeated enough, it will even get published.

SRAM makes a high end carbon crank that could be substituted for Red and can use an external BB like the one you found. But the Red BB30 crank can't. The problem with figuring this stuff out is that "BB30" is not a crank system, it is a bearing standard, and that standard can be used in different ways.

There are several cranks that can be used in BB30 BBs, but only one BB that can be used with dedicated BB30 cranks. The crank is truly the limiting factor.


----------



## Jslip (Jul 25, 2012)

What about this BSA to BB30 adaptor?

First Components-Bottom Brackets


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for dredging this up 

BB discussions are so interesting aren't they? But so much misunderstanding mixed up with the good stuff.

Since making the snarky post earlier this year I have retired, am much more mellow, and taken a vow to have a nicer online persona.

Perhaps I should try to prepare some master comparison table, like Sheldon did, of current BB systems.

I think that adapter you posted came up in another thread some time. Scouring my memory banks it would seem to me that the BB30 spindle is shorter than a "conventional" spindle making it physically impossible to use outboard bearings with a BB30 crank.

However there must be some rational explanation - no?


----------



## Jslip (Jul 25, 2012)

I think I remember something about a power meter BB30 crank having a longer spindle, and so if you ditch the extra gear and add spacers, maybe that would work with that adapter...


----------

